# Debating on Nova precision Midi chuck or Barracuda Lathe Chuck System



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

I really want to turn some mini bird houses and I feel I would have better controll if i had a midi chuck for my midi lathe.

wood craft put out an add that their Nova precision Midi chuck is $100 at woodcraft
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2080325/28578/Nova-Precision-Midi-Chuck-with-Two-Jaw-Sets.aspx

Barracuda Lathe Chuck System
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSC2000C.html

is one better over the other? I just for now, want to make mini bird houses, maybe some small bowls, and i do have a wine glass flute project i want to do but i can do face plate turning for that if i need to.

thanks!!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I think the one from Woodcraft is the same as this one:

http://www.teknatool.com/products/Chucks/Midi/NovaMidiChuck.htm

I have been using this chuck for several years and it has served me very well. It uses a "two post" tightening system rather than a "chuck key" system but that has never been a disadvantage, for me. Regardless of the type of chuck you get, be sure to also purchase some of these. They are a necessity.

Lew


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a similar barracuda, and it is a great chuck. But I've heard lots of good comments on the Nova as well. Ordinarily, the Barracuda gets my vote because it comes with more accessories. But with that sale price on the Nova, I think it's a toss up.

If I were you, I'd base my decision on whether or not you think you'd get much use out of the extra goodies the Barracuda comes with.


----------



## captbbrooks (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CUG3418CCX.html Have you seen this one it comes with jumbo jaws and its cheaper. I know who needs jumbo jaws that's what I said then I started turning a lot of bowls and I use it all the time.I have Two Nova chucks and they work great but I was thinking of getting that one from Penn state just to have one more.It looks like it got good reviews to.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

I have the Nova chuck that's on sale. Got it and a midi lathe for christmas. I'm not really experienced enough to make any profound judgements on anything 'spinny'. It does what I want it to do. It has accessories, if I want. The company has been in business a while and looks like it'll continue.

An anti-lock washer is totally needed. I made mine out of a gallon milk jug.


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok I'm kinda a dummy when it comes to chucks. What really is the difference with the jaws systems? do the jumbo jaws just hold a bowl so you can finish the bottom of it? i guess i can imagine doing some small bowls but really not a whole lot of them. but you never know until you start turning bowls and then suddenly you're like "wow this is fun." so its not a bad idea to be able to turn small bowls if i decide that i need to.

i do have some woodcraft gift cards i can use, but if the PSI is better i can blow my woodcraft dollars on something else


----------



## RZH (Nov 20, 2009)

I have both and they do a great job. The nova is very smooth and refined unlike the Barracuda which can bind up a little. The machine work on the Nova is much better which makes it worth it to me. 
The additional jaws with the Barracuda are helpful when you want to chuck a bigger surface area. Useful when doing vessels. If you're new to turning the Barracuda is a great start that gives you flexibility to try more techniques. If you get in turning alot you will end up buying more than one chuck so you can minimize having to take apart the chucks to change jaws for different jobs.
Check your library for books on turning. They always have a section on chucking and how they can be used.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I don't think you can go wrong with either the Nova or Barracuda … I have used both in woodturning classes, and they are both high quality tools.

I have the PSI economy 4 jaw chuck … it is an excellent value. The only real downside I have found is that unlike the keyed chucks, the tightening mechanism is designed to use two tommy bars … can be tricky to handle the blank and both tommy bars at the same time to tighten. I have an indexing lathe, so I just engage the spindle lock.

-Gerry


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I heard someone with a really good argument for the Barracuda over the Nova but I can't for the life of me find it. I remember it was a very compelling argument for what it's worth. I've got the Stronghold but it's wasted on me and the little amount of turning I do.


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

Dane I am complete butterfingers. Are you saying the Nova is good for those of us who have butterfingers?

for thsoe who have the NOVA chuck, are these accessories I can attach to the NOVA chuck later that are similar to the accessories that come with the barracuda?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Miss Gurnie-Depends on whether you have an indexing lathe.

The link above is for a Nova that uses a 2 wrench system (tommy bars). Higher priced Nova chucks (e.g. G3) are keyed, as is the Barricuda2.

The keyed chucks permit you to hold the blank workpiece with one hand and tighten the chuck withe the other.

-Gerry


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

I have an indexing lathe but i've never been able to get it to stop moving on me to be honest. i haven't gotten the feature to work


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Don't know about the Jet lathe… when I turn the indexing knob on my Delta, it locks the head stock spindle so I only need one tommy bar.

-Gerry


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry i have to bump this thread because i will buy a chuck at the end of the month. So here's my criteria

1. a newb chuck is ok because i have never owned a chuck before
2. at the moment, all i want to make are miniature birdhouse ornaments so a small chuck is just fine
3. i have a midi lathe so the swing is only 10". can't really turn anything bigger
4. would like to keep it under $100
5. also i have butterfingers, so something that doesn't make me wish i had three hands would be nice

thanks very much for your help


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

The last WOOD magazine has an article where they compare chucks. Might want to read the article.


----------

